# Dorico 2.2 for iPad



## PhilA (Apr 15, 2022)

At last open in place support for cloud drives. This makes my life so much easier when working from desktop to iPad and back.

Thanks Dorico team 👍🏻


----------



## ssnowe (Apr 16, 2022)

Don't install 2.2, icloud file handling is broken


----------



## PhilA (Apr 16, 2022)

Interesting, in what way? I’ve not encountered issues on the projects I’ve opened.


----------

